# Low cost tripods.



## plantman (Jan 17, 2013)

:bananen_smilies068: I have been using small sandbags to hold my clip on lights when a take photos of my projects. They work OK sometimes, but are hard to hold in place at others. As I was searching tonight for an alturnative method I ran across these. You can order them from Walmart, pick them up at the store, or have them shipped to your house. Type in tipods, and look for Walmart's web site or go directly to Walmart. They are called a Vivitar 6" mini tripod and retail for $9.99 each. Perfect for table top photos, small size, and light to carry and store. They are on sale for $2.89 each plus tax. They had good reviews, and 3 cost me $9.15 with tax. This is a cheap way to improve your photos. Jim S


----------



## keithbyrd (Jan 17, 2013)

You are right - good deal on those!


----------



## Akula (Jan 17, 2013)

You can get them off Amazon for $1.79
Amazon.com: Vivitar 6IN Table Tripod: Camera & Photo

I was given several.  They are cheap.  No way would I put my DSLR on it and feel safe.  

A tripod is a great tool for photo's.  Like everything, you get what you pay for, I would not even get any tripod from Walmart.  I looked at everything they had in a couple stores (all low quality).  If you ever want to take multiple shots with the camera/tripod moving, get a good quality tripod.

Just my honest review


----------



## plantman (Jan 17, 2013)

Akula said:


> You can get them off Amazon for $1.79
> Amazon.com: Vivitar 6IN Table Tripod: Camera & Photo
> 
> I was given several. They are cheap. No way would I put my DSLR on it and feel safe.
> ...


 
I understand your point completely on these these cheap tripods, but your blanket statement on Walmarts low quality is not true!!! You can order the Vanguard brand of tripods from them. Many from $150.00 up to the Vanguard USA Abeo Plus 363CD at $700.00. I wouldn't call this low quality !!! They are some of the best tripods made. I have a pro tripod to hold my cameras, those I mentioned above would only be used to hold the lights on a table top and are better than sandbags. Thanks for the price check. If you print out the add, Walmart will match it I beleive. I think by the time you add the shipping the price will be close. Jim S


----------



## plantman (Jan 18, 2013)

I was wrong about the cost being about even. Shipping and handeling from the supplier on Amazon .com, on 1 tripod, is an amazing $32.85 for a total of $42.25!!!!!!! And thats not including tax !!!!! That was a real eye opener. Jim S


----------



## Akula (Jan 18, 2013)

I looked just now and for standard shipping (3-5 business days) $4.99 on the amazon link.

I only know on walmart products of what I have seen in the stores.  I'm sure you could order from them just about anything.  

If these work for you great.  I do agree about the difference between a $2.00 and $700.00 tripod.


----------



## plantman (Jan 18, 2013)

Akula said:


> I looked just now and for standard shipping (3-5 business days) $4.99 on the amazon link.
> 
> I only know on walmart products of what I have seen in the stores. I'm sure you could order from them just about anything.
> 
> If these work for you great. I do agree about the difference between a $2.00 and $700.00 tripod.


 
I clicked on the website you listed, entered 1 tripod, and went to shopping cart. Total was still over $40.00. This is comming direct from the supplier, not  from Amazon themselves. I deal with Amazon all the time and know they have very reasonable shipping rates, or no charge at all for orders over $25 on qualifed suppliers. I wonder where the difference in shipping is comming from. I know sometimes more money is made on shipping than on the item itself. They must be shipping 1 day air. Walmart lists over 200 tripods, so I am sure they don't have one of everything in every store. Thanks for the info.     Jim S


----------



## plantman (Jan 25, 2013)

I picked up my tripods today from Walmart. For less than $10 for three, I thought they were a good deal to hold my clip-on lights when taking photos. They are all metal, have adjustable length legs. full swivel heads, and a square mount on top to clip lites on or a bolt to mount a camera. No more sand bags !!!   Jim S


----------

